# Forum Game: Keep a word, Drop a word.



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 10, 2009)

This is really easy! It will go like this...


Post 1: customer satisfaction


Post 2: tough customer


Post 3: tough break


Post 4: break wind


I'll start....


breath spray


----------



## Muesli (Dec 10, 2009)

AndyRoo789 said:


> This is really easy! It will go like this...
> 
> 
> Post 1: customer satisfaction
> ...


Bad Breath


----------



## Innocence (Dec 10, 2009)

Bad pun.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 10, 2009)

bad cube


----------



## Innocence (Dec 10, 2009)

Void cube.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 10, 2009)

Rubik's cube.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 10, 2009)

(LAME!)

Erno Rubik (Am I allowed to do that? (Rubik's to Rubik)


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 10, 2009)

rubik's clock


----------



## Innocence (Dec 10, 2009)

Come on let's get rid of rubik.

Digital clock


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 10, 2009)

Digital camera.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 10, 2009)

Camera obscura (This sucks.)


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 10, 2009)

Underwater Camera


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 10, 2009)

Underwater City.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey, I have a great idea. Can we make it so you can switch a letter instead? That's an option, not replacing the replace a word thing.

Sim city.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Dec 10, 2009)

New York City


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 10, 2009)

Innocence said:


> Hey, I have a great idea. Can we make it so you can switch a letter instead? That's an option, not replacing the replace a word thing.



Um sure, but that would be a bit hard to work.

New-York Hobo.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 10, 2009)

Flamboyant Hobo.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 10, 2009)

I wanted it for the purposes of, for example, turning camera to camero. Lol.

Flamboyant hippo. Wait, I can just change the word anyway. I'm an idiot.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 10, 2009)

Lols.

Sexy hippo.


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 10, 2009)

Purple hippo.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 10, 2009)

Purple Monkey.


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 10, 2009)

Purple Rain


----------



## Muesli (Dec 10, 2009)

Chocolate raaain!


----------



## nathanajah (Dec 10, 2009)

v-cube rain!


----------



## [email protected]! (Dec 10, 2009)

november rain (awesome song)


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 10, 2009)

November 14 (First comp)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 10, 2009)

November 5th (yes, guy fawkes)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 10, 2009)

February 5th (Day before chicago open)


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 10, 2009)

Febuary 6th (CHICAGO OPEN WOOT)


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Dec 10, 2009)

Febuary 21st (the day I was hatched)


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 10, 2009)

sub_zero1983 said:


> Febuary 21st (the day I was hatched)



Um... let's get away from the dates.

21 cards.


----------



## Tyrannous (Dec 10, 2009)

pokémon cards


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 10, 2009)

Pokemon controversy


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 10, 2009)

Funny controversy


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 10, 2009)

Funny ducks

Lets make a new rule: Post the first thing that comes to your mind.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 10, 2009)

Invisible ducks


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Dec 10, 2009)

tiny duck


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 10, 2009)

tiny car


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 10, 2009)

Jesus' car


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 10, 2009)

Jesus cubes! 

--edit--
lol at sexy hippo!


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 10, 2009)

Mini cubes

Sexy hippo here?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 11, 2009)

minigoings lol.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 11, 2009)

many goings


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 11, 2009)

Many Stackmats.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Broken Stackmats.


----------



## cubesolver77 (Dec 11, 2009)

many pudddings  srry late

Edit: broken cubes


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 11, 2009)

Broken hearts


----------



## Muesli (Dec 11, 2009)

Ninja'd.


Broken leg


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 11, 2009)

Jumping Leg

EDIT: 

Prediction for next post: 



Spoiler



Jumping beans


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 11, 2009)

Jumping beans


----------



## Muesli (Dec 11, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> Jumping beans


Jumping mooses.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 11, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Jumping Leg
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



nowai

Incomprehensible mooses.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 11, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Jumping beans
> ...


Fixed

Chocolate moose

@nlcuber22: I made that prediction before you posted.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 11, 2009)

chocolate mouse


----------



## Muesli (Dec 11, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> chocolate mouse


Blind mouse


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 11, 2009)

Chocolate bar

EDIT: Blind Dog

EDIT2: I went to a course a couple days ago on how to be polite to people with disability's & it had person-first language in it, meaning you should always put the disability after the person. so If I wanted to be correct, I should say " Dog who is blind".


----------



## Logan (Dec 11, 2009)

ninja'd



dog house


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 11, 2009)

Logan said:


> ninja'd
> 
> 
> 
> dog house



Dirty Dog


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 11, 2009)

Dirty money.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 11, 2009)

Money counter


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 11, 2009)

Funny Money (Awesome Play)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 11, 2009)

Canadian money.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 11, 2009)

Hit man


----------



## mr.onehanded (Dec 11, 2009)

Bong hit


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 11, 2009)

Ping Bong


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 11, 2009)

ping pong


----------



## Forte (Dec 11, 2009)

beer pong


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 11, 2009)

rowe pong


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 11, 2009)

Rowe Hessler


----------



## Musturd (Dec 11, 2009)

rowe roux


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 11, 2009)

Roux method


----------



## Muesli (Dec 11, 2009)

Fail method


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 11, 2009)

fail thread


----------



## Muesli (Dec 11, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> fail thread


Sewing thread


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 11, 2009)

Sewing needle


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 11, 2009)

Sewing circle


----------



## Forte (Dec 11, 2009)

fail circle


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 11, 2009)

Fail Blog


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 11, 2009)

Complete (and utter) fail


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 11, 2009)

epic fail


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 11, 2009)

Epic win


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ausfags win


----------



## Muesli (Dec 11, 2009)

Ausfags fail


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Dec 11, 2009)

Epic fail


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 11, 2009)

Epic no


----------



## wrbcube4 (Dec 11, 2009)

Epic Epoch


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 11, 2009)

Epoch mann


----------



## Innocence (Dec 11, 2009)

Epoch eleven


----------



## TheCubeElite (Dec 11, 2009)

nine eleven


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 11, 2009)

Nine lives.


----------



## Regisiew (Dec 11, 2009)

9puzzles


----------



## (R) (Dec 11, 2009)

twisty puzzles


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 11, 2009)

Twisty store


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 11, 2009)

store bought


----------



## (R) (Dec 11, 2009)

store shelf


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 11, 2009)

hknow store


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 11, 2009)

ninja'ed

Edit:Burnt Store


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 11, 2009)

burnt carrot


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 11, 2009)

Carrot Top


----------



## Forte (Dec 11, 2009)

Carrot llama


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 11, 2009)

llama cake


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 11, 2009)

muffin cake


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 11, 2009)

Carrot cake


----------



## dbax0999 (Dec 11, 2009)

Carrot top


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 11, 2009)

Carrot llama


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 11, 2009)

sexy llama


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 11, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> sexy llama



sexy move


----------



## desertbear (Dec 11, 2009)

sexy time


----------



## blade740 (Dec 11, 2009)

time cube


----------



## jtjogobonito (Dec 11, 2009)

rubik's cube


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 11, 2009)

Cube timer


----------



## blade740 (Dec 11, 2009)

ice cube


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 11, 2009)

ice cream


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Whipped cream.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 11, 2009)

edit: beat

whipped butter


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Butter chicken.


----------



## desertbear (Dec 11, 2009)

Fried chicken


----------



## Edmund (Dec 11, 2009)

Fried Rice


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 11, 2009)

rice cake


----------



## desertbear (Dec 11, 2009)

Zebra Cake


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Sexy zebra.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 11, 2009)

Sexy move.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 11, 2009)

sexy back


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 11, 2009)

back problems


----------



## Edmund (Dec 11, 2009)

Problems conceiving.


----------



## vrumanuk (Dec 11, 2009)

math problems


----------



## Forte (Dec 11, 2009)

math llama


----------



## Edmund (Dec 11, 2009)

Llama song.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 11, 2009)

llama baby


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 11, 2009)

baby cakes


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 11, 2009)

baby mama


----------



## Faz (Dec 11, 2009)

hot mama


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 11, 2009)

Hot chocolate.

My suggestion, try to get to something. Everyone tries to get to a two word phase.
The words we will try to get to is...
Safety Administration (random wiki page)
Good luck.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Okay then.

Safety Chocolate.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 11, 2009)

Has to make sense.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 11, 2009)

Safety administration


----------



## Kian (Dec 11, 2009)

Safety Dance


----------



## desertbear (Dec 11, 2009)

^^(Idk how I can beat Men without Hats)

Dance Party


----------



## Edward (Dec 11, 2009)

Chocolate cakes


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 11, 2009)

Dance mat


----------



## Chaos2011 (Dec 11, 2009)

Stack mat (who saw that coming)


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 11, 2009)

Short stack.
Lulz. 
This is fun.


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 11, 2009)

Short circuit.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 11, 2009)

Orange circuit.


----------



## Forte (Dec 11, 2009)

llama orange


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 11, 2009)

Beaver Warrior  wait wat?


----------



## Forte (Dec 11, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Beaver Warrior  wait wat?



The Last Warrior from Another Planet + Last Turn

overkill


----------



## Davepencilguin (Dec 11, 2009)

llama orange -- Beaver Warrior?


Angry Beavers


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 11, 2009)

Angry words.


----------



## Toad (Dec 11, 2009)

Microsoft word(s)


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Microsoft fails.


----------



## Toad (Dec 11, 2009)

Microsoft fail. (I just agree so much I thought I'd keep it similar)


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 11, 2009)

Microsoft garbage (yes, I'm refering to you, windows).


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 11, 2009)

astro garbage


----------



## Forte (Dec 11, 2009)

astro llama


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 11, 2009)

Beaver Llama.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 11, 2009)

Beaver Warrior...?


----------



## Faz (Dec 11, 2009)

stinky poop


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Sexy Beaver.

LOL.


----------



## Forte (Dec 11, 2009)

stinky feliks


----------



## Toad (Dec 11, 2009)

feliks smells


----------



## Muesli (Dec 11, 2009)

Silicon spray smells.


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 11, 2009)

CRC Heavy Duty Silicone


----------



## peedu (Dec 11, 2009)

CRC 32


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 11, 2009)

32 = 10 x 3.2


----------



## Owen (Dec 11, 2009)

32 x 10 = 320


----------



## guitardude7241 (Dec 11, 2009)

32 gangsters


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 11, 2009)

gangsters pwn


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 11, 2009)

cubing pwns


----------



## Muesli (Dec 11, 2009)

Melons pwn.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 11, 2009)

I PWN.


----------



## (R) (Dec 12, 2009)

I cube


----------



## Toad (Dec 12, 2009)

cube faced


----------



## Edward (Dec 12, 2009)

Funny faced


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 12, 2009)

Funny bunny


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 12, 2009)

chubby bunny


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 12, 2009)

chubby monkey


----------



## TheCubeElite (Dec 12, 2009)

killer monkey


----------



## Edward (Dec 12, 2009)

Grumpy monkey


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 12, 2009)

Chubby monkey


----------



## (R) (Dec 12, 2009)

chubby arms


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 12, 2009)

Chubby monkey


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 12, 2009)

Monkeydude


----------



## Edward (Dec 12, 2009)

Cool dude


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 12, 2009)

cool piano


----------



## Edward (Dec 12, 2009)

Cool story 



off topic: Bro


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 12, 2009)

Chubby story


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 12, 2009)

MAPLE STORY!


----------



## TheCubeElite (Dec 12, 2009)

maple humper


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 12, 2009)

Maple syrup.


----------



## Edward (Dec 12, 2009)

Maple tree


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 12, 2009)

Cube tree.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 12, 2009)

Tea tree


----------



## Edward (Dec 12, 2009)

Tea leaves


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 12, 2009)

Razor leaves (the room).


----------



## Forte (Dec 12, 2009)

llama razor (cuts llamas)


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 12, 2009)

Llama sauce.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 12, 2009)

Win sauce


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 12, 2009)

Awesome sauce.


----------



## Edward (Dec 12, 2009)

w00t sauce


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 12, 2009)

w00t ness.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 12, 2009)

Beaver ness.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 12, 2009)

Awesome ness.


----------



## Forte (Dec 12, 2009)

ness llama


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 12, 2009)

loch ness


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 12, 2009)

clock loch


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 12, 2009)

Rubik's clock.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 12, 2009)

AndyRoo789 said:


> Rubik's clock.



Rubik's Clock again???


Analog Clock


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 12, 2009)

Analogue stick


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 12, 2009)

Disco stick. xD


----------



## Edward (Dec 12, 2009)

pixie stick


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 12, 2009)

wooden stick


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 12, 2009)

Wooden leg.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 12, 2009)

robot leg


----------



## mmMarco17 (Dec 12, 2009)

IMA robot


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 12, 2009)

IMA dinosaur.


----------



## Edward (Dec 12, 2009)

Big dinosaur


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 12, 2009)

musical dinosaur


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 12, 2009)

tiny dinosaur


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 12, 2009)

Tiny Teddy.


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 12, 2009)

Teddy Bear.

lol easy.


----------



## Edward (Dec 12, 2009)

Teddy Roosevelt


----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 12, 2009)

president rosevelt


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 12, 2009)

President Obama.


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 12, 2009)

Barrack Obama


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 12, 2009)

Brock Obama.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 12, 2009)

cute teddy


----------



## mazei (Dec 12, 2009)

???

I'll continue anyway.

Teddy bear


----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 12, 2009)

Teddy Roosevelt


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 12, 2009)

Roosevelt llama


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 12, 2009)

Chubby llama


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 12, 2009)

llama duck


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 12, 2009)

Chubby duck


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 12, 2009)

Darkwing Duck


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 12, 2009)

Chubby DARKWING


----------



## mazei (Dec 12, 2009)

Chubby kid


----------



## Edmund (Dec 12, 2009)

Karate kid.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 12, 2009)

Karate llama.


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 12, 2009)

Karate King.

Edit: Let's do the X-treme version! Three words, anyone?

If so, then 
Super Karate King.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 12, 2009)

Super Burger King.
XD


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 12, 2009)

super booger king


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 12, 2009)

Super Chubby King


----------



## Edward (Dec 12, 2009)

Super happy land


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 12, 2009)

Super Mario Bros


----------



## Edmund (Dec 12, 2009)

Super Spaghetti (anyone every see that Mario cartoon? lol)
Three words are lame!


----------



## Edward (Dec 12, 2009)

Spaghetti sauce


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 12, 2009)

Tomato sauce


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 12, 2009)

weak sauce


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 12, 2009)

Awesomesauce.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 12, 2009)

Charizard sauce


----------



## Parity (Dec 12, 2009)

Hot Sauce.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 12, 2009)

Hot rod


----------



## Parity (Dec 12, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> Hot rod



Hot fingers.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 12, 2009)

Parity said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Hot rod
> ...



Llama fingers


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 12, 2009)

llama sauce


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 12, 2009)

fat llama


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 12, 2009)

fat lard (TINA YOU FAT LARD!) 

llama reference + how that worked out = win


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 12, 2009)

pure lard


----------



## Novriil (Dec 12, 2009)

pure parity


----------



## Edmund (Dec 12, 2009)

Stupid parity.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 12, 2009)

Stupid cube-solving-robot (one word)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 12, 2009)

stupid llama


----------



## Edmund (Dec 12, 2009)

Stupid criminal.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 12, 2009)

criminal llama


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 12, 2009)

chubby llama


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 26, 2009)

chubby cube.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 26, 2009)

llama cube


----------



## TemurAmir (Dec 26, 2009)

panda cube


----------



## Edmund (Dec 26, 2009)

Panda Express.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 26, 2009)

Polar Express


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 26, 2009)

Express shipping


----------



## kprox1994 (Dec 26, 2009)

Federal Express


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 26, 2009)

Federal Reserve


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 26, 2009)

Federal Law


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 26, 2009)

Federal Beaver.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 26, 2009)

Llama Beaver


----------



## Muesli (Dec 26, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Llama Beaver


Angry Beaver.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 26, 2009)

Happy Beaver.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 26, 2009)

Happy llama


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 26, 2009)

Chubby Happy


----------



## tlm1992 (Dec 26, 2009)

funny llama


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 26, 2009)

Chubby Funny


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Dec 27, 2009)

Chubby Bunny


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 27, 2009)

Llama Bunny


----------



## tlm1992 (Dec 27, 2009)

Llama Llama

(duck)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 27, 2009)

What Llama.


----------



## limite034 (Dec 27, 2009)

Rubik's Cube enthusiasts friends, I would like to announce solemn. I have invented a way to rotate a cube of arbitrary N-order formula for an arbitrary pattern games are played 。It was called Zhao Liming games 

Is a first, rotating the rules agreed upon and will be formulated such rules, and then apply the mathematical formulas of the Rubik's Cube the implementation of rotation, thus moving to the sub-block cube specified location.Between the various sub-block re-mix and match to create a regular Rubik's cube pattern visual effects.For the Rubik's Cube enthusiasts, the use of seven Cube. 26 English capital letters all the rotation patterns and restore it again, just a few minutes or 10 minutes.This is a Rubik's Cube of a major invention. He will Rubik's Cube from simple speed screw into any pattern of rotating the competition. Nobody in the international community to use these games are played. If you are interested ,you can click the following link: http://limite034.yupoo.com/ 
take a look at my rotation out of work patterns


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Dec 27, 2009)

limite034 said:


> Rubik's Cube enthusiasts friends, I would like to announce solemn. I have invented a way to rotate a cube of arbitrary N-order formula for an arbitrary pattern games are played 。It was called Zhao Liming games
> 
> Is a first, rotating the rules agreed upon and will be formulated such rules, and then apply the mathematical formulas of the Rubik's Cube the implementation of rotation, thus moving to the sub-block cube specified location.Between the various sub-block re-mix and match to create a regular Rubik's cube pattern visual effects.For the Rubik's Cube enthusiasts, the use of seven Cube. 26 English capital letters all the rotation patterns and restore it again, just a few minutes or 10 minutes.This is a Rubik's Cube of a major invention. He will Rubik's Cube from simple speed screw into any pattern of rotating the competition. Nobody in the international community to use these games are played. If you are interested ,you can click the following link: http://limite034.yupoo.com/
> take a look at my rotation out of work patterns



What does that have to do with llamas? Anyway, on topic:

hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobic llama


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 27, 2009)

Chubby hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobic


----------



## TemurAmir (Dec 27, 2009)

chubby australopithecus

@ limite034: That's pretty awesome but create a new thread on it, and stop posting the same thing on random topics.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 27, 2009)

Chubby People.

(llamas getting annoying)


----------



## Tyrannous (Dec 27, 2009)

midget people


----------



## Edmund (Dec 27, 2009)

Midget Door.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 27, 2009)

Llama Door


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 27, 2009)

notllama door


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 27, 2009)

Chubby door


----------



## Shortey (Dec 27, 2009)

Chubby llama


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 27, 2009)

Chubby Chubby


----------



## andrewunz1 (Dec 27, 2009)

chubby cat


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 27, 2009)

keyboard cat


----------



## TheCubeElite (Dec 27, 2009)

keyboard licker


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 27, 2009)

Chubby Keyboard


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 28, 2009)

Chubby newborn


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 28, 2009)

Chubby asian (AKA me)


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 28, 2009)

Asian Llama


----------



## Gurplex2 (Dec 28, 2009)

Dead Llama.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 28, 2009)

Resurrected Llama


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 28, 2009)

Gurplex Llama.

The original thought was 'Dead Gurplex.' RAWR


----------



## Gurplex2 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hatted Llama

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZUPCB9533Y


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 28, 2009)

Metal (NO, not mental, METAL. NOT a typo. ) Llama


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 28, 2009)

Mental Llama


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 28, 2009)

Mental Sarah


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 28, 2009)

Racist Sarah


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 28, 2009)

Racist idiots


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 28, 2009)

Racist Acid.

(Yes! Self-Critique! Emo FTW!)


----------



## Gurplex2 (Dec 28, 2009)

Racist Priest


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 28, 2009)

Sad Priest


----------



## Gurplex2 (Dec 28, 2009)

Sad Clowns


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 28, 2009)

Sad-istic


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 28, 2009)

Emo Istic
FTW


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 28, 2009)

Emo Llama


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 28, 2009)

Llama Llama


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 28, 2009)

Llamaly Llama


----------



## Gurplex2 (Dec 28, 2009)

chubby Llama


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 28, 2009)

Doubly Llama


----------



## Saintlavin (Dec 28, 2009)

llama silicone


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 28, 2009)

llama pudding


----------



## Edward (Dec 28, 2009)

Sanae's pudding
(noone but Clannad fans will ever get it)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 28, 2009)

Chocolate pudding


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 28, 2009)

Chocolate Raccoon


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Dec 28, 2009)

Chocolate Arson
(Nobody here will understand this)


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 28, 2009)

Chocolate Llama


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Dec 28, 2009)

chocolate chip


----------



## andatude (Dec 28, 2009)

Smith's Chip


----------



## Cuber3 (Dec 28, 2009)

Llama chip.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Dec 28, 2009)

chip chip


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 28, 2009)

Stinky poop.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Dec 28, 2009)

stinky ekans


----------



## Edmund (Dec 28, 2009)

Purple Ekans.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 28, 2009)

Ekans fainted


----------



## Edmund (Dec 28, 2009)

Fainted Painting.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 28, 2009)

Painted painting


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 28, 2009)

Cube Painting


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Dec 28, 2009)

llama painting


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 28, 2009)

llama duck


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 28, 2009)

yarmouth duck


----------



## Edmund (Dec 28, 2009)

Rubber Duck.

AND ****ING STOP IT WITH THE LLAMA STUFF IT'S SUPER ANNOYING
lol


----------



## Muesli (Dec 28, 2009)

Rubber Chicken.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 28, 2009)

Robot chicken


----------



## Edmund (Dec 28, 2009)

Robot Radio.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Dec 28, 2009)

XM Radio


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 20, 2010)

Rubik's radio.


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 20, 2010)

rubik's cube


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 20, 2010)

Rainbow Cube


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 20, 2010)

Rainbow Road


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 20, 2010)

Chubby Rainbow.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 20, 2010)

Reading Rainbow.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 20, 2010)

Chubby Reading.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 20, 2010)

Chubby Chicken.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 20, 2010)

Chubby Boy.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 20, 2010)

Boy Wonder.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 20, 2010)

Chubby Wonder.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 20, 2010)

Wonder Bar.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 20, 2010)

Chubby Bar.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 20, 2010)

Bar Fight.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 20, 2010)

Chubby Fight.


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 20, 2010)

Chubby Dance


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 20, 2010)

Chicken Dance.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 20, 2010)

Chicken feet


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 20, 2010)

Funky Feet.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 20, 2010)

Chubby Feet.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 20, 2010)

Feet Feet.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 20, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Feet Feet.



Feet seat


----------



## Kiel0 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hot seat


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 20, 2010)

Chubby Seat.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 20, 2010)

Chubby Cola.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 20, 2010)

CHUBBY BUNNY.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 20, 2010)

Chubby Goins.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 20, 2010)

miniGoins.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 20, 2010)

Chubby mini.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 20, 2010)

Chubby Chub.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 20, 2010)

Your really making this hard.

Chubby Chocolate.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 20, 2010)

Crusty Chocolate.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 20, 2010)

Crusty Crab Chubby.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 20, 2010)

Arrg, I wanted to get that one...

Crab Cakes.


----------



## Drax (Feb 20, 2010)

Alaskan Crab


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 20, 2010)

alaskan eskimo


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 20, 2010)

alaskan airlines


----------



## YuTubeCuber (Feb 20, 2010)

eskimo cuber


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 20, 2010)

Chubby cuber.


----------



## Forte (Feb 20, 2010)

llama cuber


----------



## c1829 (Feb 20, 2010)

llama fail


----------



## Carson (Feb 20, 2010)

Fake Fail


----------



## fundash (Feb 20, 2010)

not fail


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 20, 2010)

You Fail.


----------



## fundash (Feb 20, 2010)

no you


----------



## DT546 (Feb 20, 2010)

no homo


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Feb 20, 2010)

no chubby


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 20, 2010)

no friends


----------



## Shortey (Feb 20, 2010)

no llama


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 20, 2010)

llama knows


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 20, 2010)

Nose Knows.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 20, 2010)

Who knows.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 20, 2010)

The Who.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 20, 2010)

Docter Who.


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 20, 2010)

Doctor Suess


----------



## DT546 (Feb 20, 2010)

doctor cox


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 20, 2010)

Chubby Doctor.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 20, 2010)

The Doctor.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 20, 2010)

The Who.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 20, 2010)

Chubby Who.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 20, 2010)

Chubby You.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 20, 2010)

Chubby Goins.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 20, 2010)

I knew that was coming...

Goins Gone


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 20, 2010)

Sarah's gone
I think...


----------



## CubeHawk (Feb 20, 2010)

long gone


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 21, 2010)

Long Johns.


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 21, 2010)

Johns gone.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 21, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> Johns gone.



Johns gay.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 21, 2010)

Yuuuur gay.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 21, 2010)

Yuuuur chubby.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 21, 2010)

Yuuuuur Duunnnn!!!


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 21, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Yuuuuur Duunnnn!!!



Adam duunnnn


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 21, 2010)

Ryan Dunn


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ryan Higa.


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 21, 2010)

Niga Higa.


----------



## JoshPriebe (Feb 21, 2010)

niga mibda


----------



## Cubiform (Feb 21, 2010)

yo niga


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 21, 2010)

yo hal


----------



## JeffDelucia (Feb 21, 2010)

yo homes


----------



## 4guyswithlives (Feb 21, 2010)

sherlock homes
(incorrectly spelled lol)


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 21, 2010)

Homes suck
lol not really


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 21, 2010)

you suck


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 21, 2010)

No you
was hoping for somebody to say that


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 21, 2010)

You Tube


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 21, 2010)

Tube top


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 21, 2010)

top hat


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 21, 2010)

Top Gear.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 21, 2010)

top gun


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 21, 2010)

MACHINE GUN PEW PEWPEWPEPWEPWEPWP


----------



## vrumanuk (Feb 21, 2010)

political machine


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 21, 2010)

Chubby Machine.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 21, 2010)

MACHINE GUN pewpewpewpepwpewpewpewpewpew


----------



## YuTubeCuber (Feb 21, 2010)

retarded gun


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 21, 2010)

retarded cuber


----------



## nate333667 (Feb 21, 2010)

super cuber


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 21, 2010)

Super awesome.


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 21, 2010)

super mario


----------



## nate333667 (Feb 21, 2010)

super man


----------



## infringement153 (Feb 21, 2010)

mail man


----------



## fundash (Feb 21, 2010)

female man


----------



## infringement153 (Feb 21, 2010)

female woman


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 21, 2010)

make me a sammich woman


----------



## c1829 (Feb 21, 2010)

woman cuber


----------



## Edward (Feb 21, 2010)

Woman stereotype


----------



## YuTubeCuber (Feb 21, 2010)

asian stereotype


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 21, 2010)

Chubby Asian.


----------



## Carson (Feb 21, 2010)

chubby bunny


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 21, 2010)

yummy bunny

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 21, 2010)

Chubby Yummy.


----------



## bigbee99 (Feb 28, 2010)

yummy fish


----------



## adimare (Feb 28, 2010)

fish heads


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 28, 2010)

cone heads.


----------



## DT546 (Feb 28, 2010)

d**k heads


----------



## bigbee99 (Feb 28, 2010)

egg heads


----------



## fundash (Feb 28, 2010)

egg yolks


----------



## DT546 (Feb 28, 2010)

egg nog


----------



## fundash (Feb 28, 2010)

egg man


----------



## DT546 (Feb 28, 2010)

super man


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 28, 2010)

super jesus


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 28, 2010)

super llama


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 28, 2010)

llama lampshade


----------



## Samania (Feb 28, 2010)

lampshade beer.


----------



## DaBear (Feb 28, 2010)

beer gut


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 28, 2010)

llama beer


----------



## DT546 (Feb 28, 2010)

llama-cide


----------



## Toad (Feb 28, 2010)

cide-err


----------



## Muesli (Feb 28, 2010)

Corn-er


----------



## Samania (Feb 28, 2010)

pop-corn


----------



## Toad (Feb 28, 2010)

Pop music


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 28, 2010)

pop cubie


----------



## fundash (Feb 28, 2010)

cube pop


----------



## Samania (Feb 28, 2010)

pop moo


----------



## Tyrannous (Feb 28, 2010)

pop moosic


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 28, 2010)

Chubby Pop.


----------



## Samania (Feb 28, 2010)

chubby cake


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 28, 2010)

Chubby chubby.

EDIT: Sorry if that offends anyone, I didn't mean the slang.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 28, 2010)

Chubby Iowa.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Feb 28, 2010)

chubby ortega


----------



## Edward (Feb 28, 2010)

Ortega ZB


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 28, 2010)

Chubby ZB.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 28, 2010)

ZB LL


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 28, 2010)

Chubby LL.


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 28, 2010)

boring ZB


----------



## Edward (Feb 28, 2010)

ZZ ZB


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 28, 2010)

Chubby ZZ.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 1, 2010)

Chubby mastermorphix


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 1, 2010)

chubby llama


----------



## blakedacuber (Mar 1, 2010)

chubby cube


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 1, 2010)

cubetimer


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 1, 2010)

timer malfunction


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 1, 2010)

brain malfunction


----------



## DaBear (Mar 1, 2010)

butt malfunction


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 1, 2010)

cigarette butt


----------



## DaBear (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## mr. giggums (Mar 1, 2010)

frosted flakes


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 1, 2010)

flaky skin


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 1, 2010)

cohen flakes


----------



## cubeman34 (Mar 1, 2010)

Mudkipz.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Mar 1, 2010)

corn flakes


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 1, 2010)

Chubby Corn.


----------



## fundash (Mar 1, 2010)

cubical corn


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 1, 2010)

Chubby cubical.


----------



## fundash (Mar 1, 2010)

cubical cubical


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Mar 1, 2010)

Silly Cubical.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 1, 2010)

Chubby cubical.


----------



## fundash (Mar 1, 2010)

cubical computer


----------



## blakedacuber (Mar 1, 2010)

new computer


----------



## Samania (Mar 1, 2010)

new norris.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 1, 2010)

Old New.


----------



## Feryll (Mar 1, 2010)

Old Cyrus


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 1, 2010)

Chubby Cyrus.


----------



## vrumanuk (Mar 1, 2010)

Chubby bunny


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 1, 2010)

New Chubby.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 1, 2010)

Chubby Cola.

Get's me every time.


----------



## Samania (Mar 1, 2010)

chubby chicken


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 1, 2010)

Ura Chicken.


----------



## fundash (Mar 1, 2010)

yummy chicken


----------



## Samania (Mar 1, 2010)

yummy kittens.


----------



## fundash (Mar 1, 2010)

evil kittens


----------



## Forte (Mar 1, 2010)

llama kittens


----------



## Drax (Mar 1, 2010)

llama llama


----------



## fundash (Mar 1, 2010)

driving llama


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 1, 2010)

driving range


----------



## Parity (Mar 1, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> driving range


diving range


----------



## Drax (Mar 1, 2010)

diving diva


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Mar 1, 2010)

Stupid Diva (like...you know)


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 1, 2010)

Llama Diva


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 1, 2010)

Llama spitter


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 2, 2010)

alpaca spitter


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 2, 2010)

Mountain Alpaca.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 2, 2010)

Chubby Alpaca.


----------



## Parity (Mar 2, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Chubby Alpaca.



chubby cyrus.


----------



## Samania (Mar 2, 2010)

right back to chubby again O-o cyrus moo


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 2, 2010)

cyrus b**ch


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 2, 2010)

Giga B**ch.

This is what Brad at school calls me.


----------



## Dankeeen (Mar 2, 2010)

sexy b**ch


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 2, 2010)

Sexy potassium

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## fundash (Mar 2, 2010)

sexy move


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 2, 2010)

Sexy Arnaud.


----------



## fundash (Mar 2, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Sexy Arnaud.





miniGOINGS said:


> Sexy Arnaud.


double post???

sexy pizza


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 2, 2010)

Opps, computer fail.

Cheese Pizza.


----------



## fundash (Mar 2, 2010)

llama pizza


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 2, 2010)

Chubby Pizza.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 2, 2010)

chubby mini


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 2, 2010)

Fast mini.


----------



## infringement153 (Mar 2, 2010)

mini pretzel


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 2, 2010)

Chubby mini.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Mar 2, 2010)

mini hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliaphobia


----------



## blakedacuber (Mar 2, 2010)

diansheng mini


----------



## fundash (Mar 2, 2010)

diansheng pizza


----------



## bigbee99 (Mar 7, 2010)

mini diansheng


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 7, 2010)

mini *THORSDAY!*


----------



## fundash (Mar 7, 2010)

mini pizza


----------



## YuTubeCuber (Mar 7, 2010)

artichoke pizza


----------



## kprox1994 (Mar 7, 2010)

pizza! pizza!


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Mar 7, 2010)

Chocolate pizza.


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 7, 2010)

chocolate sunday yummmmmmmy


----------



## fundash (Mar 7, 2010)

sunday pizza


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 7, 2010)

Sunday Lunch.


----------



## HaraldS (Mar 7, 2010)

McDonalds.


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 7, 2010)

CubeDonalds.


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 7, 2010)

Nissan Cube


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 7, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Nissan Cube



Pizza Cube


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 7, 2010)

Pizza pie


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 7, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Pizza pie



Fist pie


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 7, 2010)

pie hole


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Mar 7, 2010)

Pie face


----------



## Daniel Que (Mar 7, 2010)

Face Palm :fp


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Mar 7, 2010)

Palm tree


----------



## moka (Mar 7, 2010)

apple tree


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 7, 2010)

pear tree


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 7, 2010)

bat tree


----------



## Basel (Mar 7, 2010)

Tree Man


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 7, 2010)

Tirty Tree


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 7, 2010)

dead tree


----------



## tfray94 (Mar 7, 2010)

dead man


----------



## fundash (Mar 7, 2010)

pizza man


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 7, 2010)

pizza bus


----------



## Caedus (Mar 7, 2010)

pickle bus


----------



## bigbee99 (Mar 7, 2010)

fear bus


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 6, 2010)

gus bus



This was a fun thread. I have to revive it.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 6, 2010)

gus bug


----------



## Sharkretriver (Jul 6, 2010)

fat bug


----------



## Samania (Jul 6, 2010)

fat cow.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 6, 2010)

chubby cow


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 6, 2010)

korean cow


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 6, 2010)

north korean


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 6, 2010)

north waffletopia


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 6, 2010)

north dakota


----------



## Samania (Jul 6, 2010)

south dakota.

waiiitt can i change my mind? Into: "Dakota fanning"  I find that much more clever.


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 7, 2010)

Dakota Yoda


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yoda television


----------



## Feryll (Jul 7, 2010)

Yoda Soda


----------



## RopedBBQ (Jul 7, 2010)

Fizzy Soda


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 7, 2010)

orange soda


----------



## Samania (Jul 7, 2010)

Annoying orange.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 7, 2010)

Chubby orange.


----------



## Edward (Jul 7, 2010)

Chubby chub


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 7, 2010)

chubby bunny


----------



## Logan (Jul 7, 2010)

Chubby bunny


edit: 

crazyness


----------



## Edward (Jul 7, 2010)

Bunny Cosplay


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 7, 2010)

Ninja Bunny


----------



## CUB3R01 (Jul 7, 2010)

Ninja banana


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 7, 2010)

Chubby Ninja.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 7, 2010)

Ninja bagel.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 7, 2010)

Urban Ninja


----------



## Edward (Jul 7, 2010)

Ninja Breadman


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 7, 2010)

Chubby Breadman.


----------



## Samania (Jul 7, 2010)

Ginger breadman. 

Ibet you were expecting that.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 7, 2010)

Ginger jokes.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 7, 2010)

ginger llama


----------



## ianini (Jul 7, 2010)

fat llama


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 7, 2010)

Chubby Llama.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 7, 2010)

llama llama


----------



## Samania (Jul 7, 2010)

llama cow


----------



## Tone (Jul 7, 2010)

diabetic cow


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 7, 2010)

mad cow


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 7, 2010)

mad llama


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 7, 2010)

rapping llama


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 7, 2010)

Chubby Llama.


----------



## Samania (Jul 7, 2010)

Groovy llama


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 7, 2010)

groovy music


----------



## canadiancuber (Jul 7, 2010)

groovy dancing


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 7, 2010)

Lime dancing


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 7, 2010)

dancing llama


----------



## Forte (Jul 7, 2010)

happy llama


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 7, 2010)

happy ending


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 7, 2010)

bad ending


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 7, 2010)

bad llama


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 7, 2010)

evil llama


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 7, 2010)

bad romance


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 7, 2010)

llama romance


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 7, 2010)

llama killer


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 7, 2010)

cube killer


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 7, 2010)

llama cube


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 7, 2010)

dead llama


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 7, 2010)

dead memories


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 7, 2010)

red dead


----------



## vrumanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

everyone dead


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 7, 2010)

everyone cube


----------



## Forte (Jul 7, 2010)

everyone llama


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 7, 2010)

everyone lie


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 7, 2010)

everyone die


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 7, 2010)

bad word


----------



## ianini (Jul 7, 2010)

llama die


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 7, 2010)

llama eat


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 7, 2010)

eat poop


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jul 7, 2010)

eat waffles


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jul 7, 2010)

Cubed waffles


----------



## Samania (Jul 7, 2010)

Cubed poop


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 7, 2010)

cubed cube


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 7, 2010)

llama cube


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 7, 2010)

cube cube


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jul 7, 2010)

turban cube


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 7, 2010)

turban llama


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 7, 2010)

Drama llama


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 7, 2010)

Chubby Llama.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 7, 2010)

Llama waffles


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 7, 2010)

Chubby Waffle=ijm


----------



## Feryll (Jul 7, 2010)

Llama wafflesagain


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 7, 2010)

Mega LLama


----------



## TrollingHard (Jul 7, 2010)

Mega Mushroom


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 7, 2010)

mega llama


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 7, 2010)

speedcubin llama


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 7, 2010)

Chubby Llama.


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 7, 2010)

Llama duck


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 7, 2010)

Speedcubin duck


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 7, 2010)

Chubby Duck.


----------



## Luigimamo (Jul 7, 2010)

Donald Duck


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 7, 2010)

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis duck.

Forgive me if I spelled that wrong. That was from memory.


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 7, 2010)

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis goose


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 7, 2010)

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis llama


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jul 7, 2010)

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis cuber


----------



## Edward (Jul 7, 2010)

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosist


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 7, 2010)

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosist llama


----------



## anders (Jul 7, 2010)

Smoking llama


----------



## Samania (Jul 7, 2010)

Smoking hot


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 7, 2010)

hot llama


----------



## Edward (Jul 7, 2010)

llama seks


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 7, 2010)

cube seks


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 7, 2010)

llama... cube


----------



## Forte (Jul 7, 2010)

llama digivolution


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 7, 2010)

diabetic molesting rapist with rabies (llama)


----------



## Forte (Jul 7, 2010)

llama digivolution


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Jul 7, 2010)

llama drama


----------



## Nestor (Jul 7, 2010)

drama queen


----------



## Faz (Jul 7, 2010)

drama llama


----------



## zachtastic (Jul 7, 2010)

drama osama


----------



## Jebediah54 (Jul 7, 2010)

Drama kids


----------



## Luigimamo (Jul 7, 2010)

Fat kids


----------



## Faz (Jul 7, 2010)

fat llama


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 7, 2010)

Beaver warrior


----------



## Faz (Jul 7, 2010)

llama warrior


----------



## Edward (Jul 7, 2010)

Ninja Warrior


----------



## Faz (Jul 7, 2010)

ninja llama


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 7, 2010)

Beaver warrior .


----------



## Meep (Jul 7, 2010)

beaver llama


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 7, 2010)

sedative llama


----------



## Faz (Jul 7, 2010)

llamaian llama


----------



## Meep (Jul 7, 2010)

llamaian llamalord


----------



## Carrot (Jul 7, 2010)

Aussie llamalord


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Jul 7, 2010)

Danish llamalord


----------



## Carrot (Jul 7, 2010)

danish pastry


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Jul 7, 2010)

danish paella


----------



## Carrot (Jul 7, 2010)

Otter paella


----------



## Plaincow (Jul 7, 2010)

otter flipper.


----------



## Edward (Jul 7, 2010)

Ninja flipper


----------



## Carrot (Jul 7, 2010)

Ninja otter


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Jul 7, 2010)

Spy Otter


----------



## aronpm (Jul 7, 2010)

ham&cheese danish


----------



## Plaincow (Jul 7, 2010)

DGraciaRubik said:


> Spy Otter



spy sappin


----------



## Faz (Jul 7, 2010)

spy llama


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 7, 2010)

Spy beaver.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jul 7, 2010)

ceiling spy


----------



## aronpm (Jul 7, 2010)

ceiling cat


----------



## Luigimamo (Jul 7, 2010)

lol cat


----------



## Carrot (Jul 7, 2010)

Otter's cat


----------



## nck (Jul 7, 2010)

Otter's cube


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Jul 7, 2010)

my cube


----------



## Carrot (Jul 7, 2010)

My otter


----------



## Faz (Jul 7, 2010)

my llama


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 7, 2010)

his llama


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 7, 2010)

Her llama.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 7, 2010)

what llama?


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 7, 2010)

MY LLAMA


----------



## Luigimamo (Jul 7, 2010)

This llama


----------



## nck (Jul 7, 2010)

your llama?


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 7, 2010)

THAT llama?


----------



## Luigimamo (Jul 7, 2010)

No Llama


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 7, 2010)

DEAD llama


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jul 7, 2010)

Alarm llama


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 7, 2010)

Winamp llama


----------



## pyro11798 (Jul 7, 2010)

llama song


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 7, 2010)

edit - my browser brought up last read lol.

Song 2


----------



## pyro11798 (Jul 7, 2010)

2 awesome


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 7, 2010)

2 llama 
or not 2 llama


----------



## pyro11798 (Jul 7, 2010)

llama llama


----------



## RaresB (Jul 7, 2010)

obese llama


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 7, 2010)

obese man


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 7, 2010)

llama man


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 7, 2010)

Llama spit.




Spoiler



I was at a competition once, and there were actual llamas behind the building. Horizons Open 2009.


----------



## nck (Jul 7, 2010)

still llama?


----------



## Carrot (Jul 7, 2010)

awesome llama


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 7, 2010)

(5)awesome cubers


----------



## Carrot (Jul 7, 2010)

awesome otter


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 7, 2010)

Chubby otter.


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 7, 2010)

semi-aquatic otter


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 7, 2010)

llama otter


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 7, 2010)

Enchilada otter.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 7, 2010)

Enchilada Llama


----------



## nck (Jul 7, 2010)

enough llama


----------



## Feryll (Jul 7, 2010)

moar llama


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 7, 2010)

mental llama


----------



## Carrot (Jul 7, 2010)

mental otter


----------



## Forte (Jul 7, 2010)

llama otter


----------



## Carrot (Jul 7, 2010)

ninja otter


----------



## Forte (Jul 7, 2010)

llama ninja


----------



## Sharkretriver (Jul 7, 2010)

nonexistent ninja


----------



## Forte (Jul 7, 2010)

llama nonexistent


----------



## Sharkretriver (Jul 7, 2010)

lame llama


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 7, 2010)

lame Sharkretriver


----------



## RaresB (Jul 7, 2010)

llama sharkretriver


----------



## Sharkretriver (Jul 7, 2010)

llama pwnAge


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 7, 2010)

Sharkretriver said:


> llama pwnAge



Llama llama.


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Jul 7, 2010)

llama mama


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 7, 2010)

papa llama


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 7, 2010)

papa bear


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 7, 2010)

llama bear


----------



## Forte (Jul 7, 2010)

deception llama


----------



## Carrot (Jul 7, 2010)

.

































google llama


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 7, 2010)

llama shooter


----------



## RaresB (Jul 7, 2010)

google shooter


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 7, 2010)

google me


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 7, 2010)

me llama


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 7, 2010)

me cool


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 7, 2010)

cool icecream


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 7, 2010)

llama icecream


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 7, 2010)

icecream sundae


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 7, 2010)

"sundae" morning


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 7, 2010)

morning speedcubing


----------



## Sharkretriver (Jul 7, 2010)

speedcubing slowly


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 7, 2010)

slowly driving


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 7, 2010)

driving llama


----------



## Forte (Jul 7, 2010)

llama counterfeit


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 7, 2010)

korean llama


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 7, 2010)

Korean cuber


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 7, 2010)

llama cuber


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 7, 2010)

Chubby Cuber.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 7, 2010)

chubby llama


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 7, 2010)

poofy llama


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 7, 2010)

Chubby Llama.


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 7, 2010)

llama duck


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jul 7, 2010)

lame duck


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 7, 2010)

Chubby Duck.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 7, 2010)

chubby llama.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 7, 2010)

Chubby Chubby.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 7, 2010)

chubby fingers


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 7, 2010)

salad fingers


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jul 7, 2010)

chicken fingers.


ps: "llama" becomes tedious after a while, you know?
pss:Cyrus C.'s "chubby" as well :fp


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 7, 2010)

chicken leg


----------



## RaresB (Jul 7, 2010)

cuber952 leg


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 7, 2010)

Cuber952 rocks


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 7, 2010)

Cuber952 nub


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 7, 2010)

waffle=ijm nub


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 7, 2010)

roux nub


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 7, 2010)

bacon nub


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 7, 2010)

lolben nub


----------



## RaresB (Jul 7, 2010)

llama nub


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 7, 2010)

pwnAge said:


> llama nub



lolben nub.


----------



## Samania (Jul 7, 2010)

omgwut nub


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 7, 2010)

you nub


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 7, 2010)

you tube


----------



## vgbjason (Jul 7, 2010)

n00b tube


----------



## Samania (Jul 7, 2010)

PNEUMONOULTRAMICROSCOPICSILICOVOLCANOKONIOSIS tube.


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 7, 2010)

inner tube


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 7, 2010)

inner llama


----------



## FruitSalad (Jul 7, 2010)

inner sphere


----------



## canadiancuber (Jul 7, 2010)

inner peace


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 7, 2010)

inner piece


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 7, 2010)

external piece


----------



## Toad (Jul 7, 2010)

lol ben


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jul 7, 2010)

pie piece


----------



## Samania (Jul 8, 2010)

Honorificabilitudinitatibus pie


----------



## Feryll (Jul 8, 2010)

Ben pie


----------



## Toad (Jul 8, 2010)

lol ben


----------



## Little_Cuber (Jul 8, 2010)

Ben 10 kkkkkkkkk =)


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 8, 2010)

Little_Cuber said:


> Ben 10 kkkkkkkkk =)



Off Topic: your a fail
On Topic: 10 llamas


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 8, 2010)

llamas toy


----------



## CUB3R01 (Jul 8, 2010)

Cube toy


----------



## Samania (Jul 8, 2010)

toy story


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 8, 2010)

llama story


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 8, 2010)

llama land


----------



## Jebediah54 (Jul 8, 2010)

Canada land


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 8, 2010)

canada llama


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 8, 2010)

Kangaroo llama.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 8, 2010)

confused llama


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 8, 2010)

Confused speedcuber


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 8, 2010)

confused penis


----------



## Meep (Jul 8, 2010)

llama penis


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 8, 2010)

volcanic penis


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 8, 2010)

woman penis


----------



## Meep (Jul 8, 2010)

penis llama


----------



## cubemaster13 (Jul 8, 2010)

llama spit


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 8, 2010)

llama lard


----------



## TheCubeElite (Jul 8, 2010)

Little llama


----------



## ianini (Jul 8, 2010)

llama llama


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 8, 2010)

dead llama


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 8, 2010)

llama lover


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 8, 2010)

never-ending llama


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 8, 2010)

llama cupholder


----------



## TrollingHard (Jul 8, 2010)

Cupholder holder


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 8, 2010)

lube holder


----------



## Meep (Jul 8, 2010)

lube llama


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 8, 2010)

maru lube


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 8, 2010)

maru llama


----------



## Monarch (Jul 8, 2010)

rapist llama


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 8, 2010)

grapist llama


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 8, 2010)

spitting llama


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jul 8, 2010)

Spitting elephant


----------



## CUB3R01 (Jul 8, 2010)

chinese elephant


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 8, 2010)

Chinese made.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 8, 2010)

chinese dude


----------



## vgbjason (Jul 8, 2010)

chinese food


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 8, 2010)

Chinese megaminx


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jul 8, 2010)

hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliaphobic megaminx


----------



## Meep (Jul 8, 2010)

llama megaminx


----------



## Edward (Jul 8, 2010)

llama skip


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 8, 2010)

llama crescents


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 8, 2010)

happy llama


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jul 8, 2010)

angry llama


----------



## Plaincow (Jul 8, 2010)

business otter.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 8, 2010)

business llama


----------



## gavnasty (Jul 8, 2010)

business time.


----------



## Meep (Jul 8, 2010)

STOP!

llama time B)


----------



## Plaincow (Jul 8, 2010)

ripped llama


----------



## blah (Jul 8, 2010)

noupengytime


----------

